# طلبا للاعضاء....فيديو كامل الشرح من A الى Z لماكينات C.n.c



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

اخوانى الكرام طلبا للاحبابى الاعضاء نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع الذى فيه شرح كامل لماكينات الـ C.N.C والفيلم بجوده عاليه جدا ومش عاوز منكم حاجة غير انكم تدعو لى ان اكون مهندسا مسلما خادما لدينى... وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء....نفعنا الله واياكم....اخوكم / مصطفى الساعى

http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_mill_train.html

الأخوه الأفاضل لكم روابط جديد 
بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى ولكن هناك العديد من الافلام وهذه هدية منى اليكم ؛؛؛؛؛




http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video5axiscylhead.htm


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videolathempg.html



http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videopawn.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videot400picpart.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_threadmill.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videocad2cnc.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_millmpg.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_3d_dig.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_ridgidtap.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videohighspeedproc.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/videorotary.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_do_more.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_old_iron.html


http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_hardinge.html​


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.
مشاركة قيمه ومفيدة ارجوا تفاعل جميع الاعضاء معها ..........


----------



## ابواحمدالغامدي (20 فبراير 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.
مشاركة قيمه ومفيدة ارجوا تفاعل جميع الاعضاء معها ..........


----------



## productique (22 فبراير 2007)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الكريم ابو احمد الغامدى....مشكور على المرور والدعاء الجميل واسأل الله ان ينفع جميع المسلمين ويوفقهم الى ما يحب ويرضى جزاك الله خيرا ياغالى على المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 فبراير 2007)

وجزاك اخ بروداكتكيو


----------



## عبدالرحيم موسى (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخ عبد الرحيم على المرور


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (1 مارس 2007)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (1 مارس 2007)

العفو اخت سميرة وشكرا على المرور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

يلا ياجماعه حملوا الموضوع


----------



## a7med4u (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
أخى الكريم لقد ذكرت انك تعمل فى مجال الكام
أرجو منك بعض المعلومات عن برنامج unigraphics مدى انتشاره و مدى كفائته و هل هو برنامج منتشر بالنسبه لسوق برامج الكام
حيث انه معروض على و ظيفه ان اعمل مصمم على هذا البرنامج أرجو منك الرد و مساعدتى فى فهم سوق و مستقبل هذا البرنامج
بانتظار ردك ضرورى
بارك الله بك و نفع بك الأمه


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز معذرة انا ماذكرت انى اعمل فى مجال الكام ولكن ان توفر لدى معلومات سابلغك عنها فى الحال


----------



## احمد مصطفى محمد (9 مارس 2007)

*ْْْْْْْْْْْْxxxxxxxxxxxxx*



ابواحمدالغامدي قال:


> الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات(السلام عليكم)


----------



## احمد مصطفى محمد (9 مارس 2007)

:81: :81: :81: ارجوا الرد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (16 مارس 2007)

ماذا تريد اخ احمد مصطفى وانا ان شاءا لله اساعدك


----------



## mohamed1985 (16 مارس 2007)

الله يوفقك لما ينفع الامه الاسلاميه وماينفعك فى دينك ودنياك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المرور اخ محمد


----------



## تكسي المعلومات (18 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك كل خير انشالله وتصير مهندس


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (18 مارس 2007)

اللهم امين... ربنا يبارك فيك اخ تكسى المعلومات


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (19 مارس 2007)

very good work


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (19 مارس 2007)

اريد ان اصنع دائره تحكم في محرك Dc ارجو المساعده


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

وضح السؤال اخ محى.....هل تريد عمل برنامج cnc مثلا ؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس مصطفى الساعى
جزاك الله خيراً 
تم تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه 
اخوكم فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس محمد بن اسماعيل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

*رابط اخر خاص للموضوع ادخل وحمل فورا*



elsaey قال:


> اخوانى الكرام طلبا للاحبابى الاعضاء نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع الذى فيه شرح كامل لماكينات الـ C.N.C والفيلم بجوده عاليه جدا ومش عاوز منكم حاجة غير انكم تدعو لى ان اكون مهندسا مسلما خادما لدينى... وجزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء....نفعنا الله واياكم....اخوكم / مصطفى الساعى
> 
> http://www.centroidcnc.com/cncvideo/video_mill_train.html



http://www.k2cnc.com/Videos_CNC.asp


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

رابط اخر مليئ بالمعلومات عن هذا الموضوع
http://www.packardinc.com/cnc_video_page.htm


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

وكمان رابط اهو .....عاوزين دعوات مش اكتر ....نفعنا الله واياكم
http://www.cncmotion.com/videos.htm


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مارس 2007)

والرابط ده للى عاوز يتعرف على جهاز التحكم
http://www.mrplc.com/kb/index.php?page=index_v2&id=64&c=38


----------



## حسام على ابو يوسف (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخونا الفاضل اعزك الله واكرمك وجعل ما تقدمه لنا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله تعالى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ حسام


----------



## باسم حميد (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ياأخي وأدخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## الجدى (21 مارس 2007)

اللهم ارزق كل من يحاول ان يهدى من علمة الى الاخرين الهداية و الرشاد و التقدم فى العلم و الزيادة فيه و ان تجعل ياربى عمله صدقة جارية


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (22 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم حميد (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلنا وأياكم من عباده الصالحين على هذا البرنامج البديع


----------



## باسم حميد (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم دعائي الى الله أن يجعلك من المؤمنين المخلصين وأن يمن عليك بالجنه


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ حميد وشكرا على المرور


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 مارس 2007)

نسال الله لك العافية في الدنيا والعفو في الاخرة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## nazarnazar (31 مارس 2007)

وفقكم الله وحياكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## الهاوي الجديد (3 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tima (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ووفقك الله لأن تكون مسلما نافعا لدينك


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (3 أبريل 2007)

رزقك الله رزقا واسعا وعلما نافعا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيكم على المرور


----------



## khaledelrady (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أبريل 2007)

واياك يا اخى ...ومرحبا بك فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## nazarnazar (8 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع شيق جداً . بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ...شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمد my (12 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم امين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (13 أبريل 2007)

اخى فى الله م/ محمد اكرمك الله وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الجميل.....اللهم اجمعين


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه


----------



## Mody255 (24 أبريل 2007)

ألف ألف شكر على الفيديو الرائع ... وجارى التحمييييييييييييييل


----------



## صلاح سلمان عبد الك (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي العزيز وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 أبريل 2007)

واياك يا اخى الحبيب...ومرحبا بك فى ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 أبريل 2007)

*أخي جزيت الجنة ، و أسأل الله لك علماً نافعاً و رزقاً طيباً و عملاً متقبلاً و قلباً مؤمناً و أسأله لك دوام الصحة و العافية و المغفرة لك و لسائر المسلمين و المسلمات اظلحياء منهم و الأموات ، اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين .*


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (4 مايو 2007)

*عضو*

:55: جزاك الله خيرا:55:


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (4 مايو 2007)

واياك يا اخى


----------



## سعود23 (5 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا رب


----------



## احمد عبد الرحيم اح (18 مايو 2007)

thank you
my dear


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (18 مايو 2007)

سعود23 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا رب



الله يعزك يا اخى​


----------



## ham1 (18 مايو 2007)

الله يجعل هذا العمل الكبير في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم103 (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 مايو 2007)

ابراهيم103 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



واياك ياخى الغالى​


----------



## عاطف ماضى (20 مايو 2007)

كان الله فى عونك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 مايو 2007)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> كان الله فى عونك


الله يعزك يا اخى​ ان شاء الله يا اخوة اى شئ فى تقنية التحكم الرقمى انا موجود وفى خدمتكم وللعلم انا عامل موضوع خاص فى القسم ده للرد على الاستفسارات حول تقنية التحكم الرقمى بالحاسب C.n.c
اخوكم فى الله مصطفى بن الساعى


----------



## abu_haneen (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وكثر الله خيرك


----------



## ودبيلا (22 مايو 2007)

مشكورين علي الشرح الوافي بذلك التفصيل والشكر موصول الي كل من ساهم في الموضوع ، اسئل الله عز وجل 
ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم 
م/ ودبيلا 
مصنع الرياض للقطع المعدنية / الرياض


----------



## ادور (26 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لك من قلبي


----------



## waleed_aid (5 يونيو 2007)

[جزاك الله خير


----------



## the lord (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااا

وجزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (6 يونيو 2007)

the lord قال:


> شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراااااا



واياك اخى الفاضل


----------



## hamadamango (10 يونيو 2007)

يا رب تكون مفيده شكرا


----------



## amr_said53 (11 يونيو 2007)

May God Bless You For This Great Help


----------



## شملول (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## omdaa52 (13 يونيو 2007)

رائع جداً جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم اجعله مهندسا مسلما نافعا لدينه وللمسلمين


----------



## eng.alkurd (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يجعلك ربي مسلم نافع لدينك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يعزك يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## turnur1 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## turnur1 (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gelgamish (13 يوليو 2007)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (13 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adhamz (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عن المسلمين خيرا واعاننا واياك على نصرة أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (15 يوليو 2007)

adhamz قال:


> جزاك الله عن المسلمين خيرا واعاننا واياك على نصرة أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



الله يعزك يا اخى​


----------



## مورتي (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا واثابكم الفردوس 
وزادكم من نوره
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ماهر طلبة (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا الجهد الكبير
اريد ان اسال عن الشركات التى تستورد ماكينات cnc فى مصر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sarry (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا كثيرا على هذا الفلم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (18 يوليو 2007)

اخوانى الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا 
تم اضافة روابط جديدة


----------



## ادور (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكور ررررررررررررر ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## عاطف ماضى (31 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وأعز السلام بكم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (1 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعاً​


----------



## عاطف ماضى (2 أغسطس 2007)

الله يكون فى عونك ونرجوا المزيد فى هذا العمل الرائع.


----------



## أحمد محروس (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و انا كنت فعلا ابحث عن ملفات لcnc و اشكرك جدا 

احمد محروس


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعزك يا اخى
وانا والاخوه مهندسى c.n.c معاك فى اى شئ يخص c.n.c ​


----------



## ابو بسمله (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووو


----------



## eng_mechanic (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله اخى الكريم خير الجزاء على هذا العمل الرائع بس اتمنى من الاخوه المشتركين يعرفونى اكثر يعنى ايه لينك....وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزانا واياك اخى الحبيب
اما عن كلمة لينك فانها تعنى رابط اى عنوان موقع ​


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 أغسطس 2007)

لك حق عندنا ولاكن كيف نكفيك حق إلآ بلدعاء إلى الله سبحانة وتعالى أن يجزيك خيرا عنا.


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 أغسطس 2007)

!! ابتسامة !!
الله يعزك ويبارك فيك يا اخى​


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 أغسطس 2007)

كم أعجبنى هذا الموقع كثيرا ويارب يوفق الجميع.


----------



## علي من العراق (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (12 أغسطس 2007)

أحمد محروس قال:


> بارك الله فيك و انا كنت فعلا ابحث عن ملفات لcnc و اشكرك جدا
> 
> احمد محروس




تحت امرك يا غالى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (12 أغسطس 2007)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> كم أعجبنى هذا الموقع كثيرا ويارب يوفق الجميع.



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (12 أغسطس 2007)

علي من العراق قال:


> بارك الله فيك



الله يعزك يا اخى


----------



## عاطف ماضى (13 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى أمثالك من المسلمين.


----------



## mickillson (16 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اود ان اقدم لكم شكري وتقديري للاخ الذي قدم هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ولدي طلب اذا كان يتوفر لديك مثل هذا الالفلام لمنضومات السيطره على الغاز تورباين (محطات توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه والتي تعمل على الغاز او زيت الغاز او اي نوع من مشتقات النفط ) لحاجتي الملحه اليه واكون انا شاكر لك ايهه الاخ العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## عاطف ماضى (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كم أتمنى أن أكون فى خدمه المسلمين وفى خدمه هذا الموقع الأسلامى ربنا يوفق القائمين عليه وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (17 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش المريم أن يجعلني و إياك اكون مهندسين مسلمين خادمين لديننا وقضايا أمتنا 
وبارك الله فيك 
وفتح لك أبواب رحمته


----------



## عاطف ماضى (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## احمد1970 (18 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.
هذا اقل مايمكن ان يقال ((اقتباس))


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عاطف ماضى (19 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الكريم مصطفى الساعى ربنا يجعلك فى صحبة ( الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن شاء الله.


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 أغسطس 2007)

أبو عبدو جواش قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش المريم أن يجعلني و إياك اكون مهندسين مسلمين خادمين لديننا وقضايا أمتنا
> وبارك الله فيك
> وفتح لك أبواب رحمته


جزانا واياك يا اخى
بارك الله فيك اخى ابوعبدو


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 أغسطس 2007)

احمد1970 قال:


> الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.
> هذا اقل مايمكن ان يقال ((اقتباس))



الله يعزك ويبارك فيك يا اخ احمد


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (19 أغسطس 2007)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> الأخ الكريم مصطفى الساعى ربنا يجعلك فى صحبة ( الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ) أن شاء الله.



جزاكم الله خيرا اخ عاطف 
منور مواضيعى
اسأل الله ان يبارك فيك


----------



## عاطف ماضى (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعى جزاكم الله على ما بذلتم من جهد لخدمة المسلمين وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ويبعد عنكم أى سوء ويحفظكم الله ويجعلكم من المحسنين المتقين.


----------



## مورتي (30 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much for you appreciated efforts


----------



## علاء محسن علي (31 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر على هذه الروابط الجميله والمفيدة


----------



## علاء محسن علي (31 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت ياخي ممكن ان ترسل لنا روابط عن الكام والكاد وجزيل الشكر لك


----------



## م:وحيد على (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاتح روما (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ا_خى العزيز مصطفى بن الساعى بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء واطال الله فى عمرك ورزقك بالزريه الصالحه وزادك علما وجعلك عونا لكل المسلمين 
واكرر شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع_


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

كل ماأقرء مايكتب من الأخوة عن ( الأخ العزيز المحترم مصطفى الساعى  ) (  والأخ العزيز المحترم محمد أسماعيل  ) ينشرح صدرى وأقول هذا مايستحقونة و أكثر من ذلك بكثير جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء.


----------



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## فاتح روما (6 سبتمبر 2007)

إلى الأخ العزيز الغالى مصطفى بن الساعى بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء والله اسال ان يزيدك علما وفهما وان يوسع رزقك ويهب لك الزريه الصالحه ويرزقنى وإياك الشهاده فى سبيله إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه إلى الجميع لا تنسوا إخوانكم المجاهدين فى كل مكان من صالح الدعاء


----------



## عاطف ماضى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

رمضان كريم الى جميع الاخوة المسلمين والقائمين على هذا الموقع والاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعى والاخ العزيز محمد أسماعيل اللهم بارك فى الامه الاسلامية وجمع شملهم على كلمة الحق والدين وأنصرهم على القوم الكافرين.


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويوفقك لخير هذه الإمة ورحم الله والديك


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (29 سبتمبر 2007)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> كل ماأقرء مايكتب من الأخوة عن ( الأخ العزيز المحترم مصطفى الساعى  ) (  والأخ العزيز المحترم محمد أسماعيل  ) ينشرح صدرى وأقول هذا مايستحقونة و أكثر من ذلك بكثير جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء.



واياكم أخي الكريم 
جُزيتَ خيراُ


----------



## ابراهيم جمعه علي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا لك:14:


----------



## mohame_ refaat (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يأخ مصطفى على هذة الجموعة الرئعة


----------



## معتز لطفى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا:67:


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شعبانكو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss very much


----------



## الغريانى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومن انجاز الى انجاز ونسأل الله ان يجيرك على عملك


----------



## المختار الأبيض (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزكم الله عنا كل خير ..


----------



## علاء محسن علي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم بارك فى هذا الموقع والقائمين علية.


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مرو جوهر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المتوى الثانى وننتظر المزيد:15::75:


----------



## خالد العباني (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك بالإسلام ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## وديع المخلافي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد اسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعلك ساعيا الى الخير ويبارك فيك


----------



## وائل الكشك (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## MMBY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ، والله أفدتني كتير جدا جدا جدا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا . . . اسأل المولى ان ينفع بكم


----------



## بلال زبيب (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وسدد الله خطاكاااااااااااااتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## عاطف ماضى (9 ديسمبر 2007)

أخى الحبيب مصطفى الساعى أرجوا من الله أن يمنى عليك بحج مقبول ويغفر لك جميع الذنوب ويجزيك خيرا على متنفع بة المسلمين لك من جميع المسلمين كل خير.


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (16 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم اجعله مهندسا مسلما خادما لدينه واصلح له حاله واجعله من اهل جنة النعيم


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (17 ديسمبر 2007)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> أخى الحبيب مصطفى الساعى أرجوا من الله أن يمنى عليك بحج مقبول ويغفر لك جميع الذنوب ويجزيك خيرا على متنفع بة المسلمين لك من جميع المسلمين كل خير.



اللهم امين يا اخى الحبيبب عاطف
اسأل المولى ان يجمعنى بك فى ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله


----------



## عماد الدين ابراهيم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق 
والواقع شىء اخر 
والجميل ان ماكينات Cnc مثل النساء لكل صفاته الخاصه


----------



## السديم (21 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يرحم والديك يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور الموضوع بيساعدني كثير للامتحان


----------



## el_rayes (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اللهم انفع المسلمين بالمهندسين الناجحين


----------



## مهندس علي الدلوي (15 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الفديوات الجميلة والمفيدة في نفس الوقت والاهم من هذا كله انها مقسمة بشكل يجعل من تحميلها امر سهل جدا وانشاء الله يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك لانك تفيد بها اخوانك المهندسين العرب من اجل نهضة هذه الامة وتقدمها الى الامام ولكني اطلب منك الاذن في نشر هذه الروابط في بقية المنتديات لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع ونساهم معك في نشر هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (23 يناير 2008)

مهندس علي الدلوي قال:


> اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير عن هذه الفديوات الجميلة والمفيدة في نفس الوقت والاهم من هذا كله انها مقسمة بشكل يجعل من تحميلها امر سهل جدا وانشاء الله يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك لانك تفيد بها اخوانك المهندسين العرب من اجل نهضة هذه الامة وتقدمها الى الامام ولكني اطلب منك الاذن في نشر هذه الروابط في بقية المنتديات لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع ونساهم معك في نشر هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


جزانا واياك اخى الفاضل
نعم بامكانك النشر ولكن بوضع حقوق الكتابة باسم الكاتب عند كتابة المصدر منقول


----------



## midowahba (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## وديع المخلافي (26 يناير 2008)

الاخ مصطفى اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يجعل هذا في سجل حسناتك وان يجعلك خادما لدينك


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (8 فبراير 2008)

Ahmed_Gamal قال:


> شكرا لك أخى وجزاك الله خيرا



جزانا واياك يا اخى الحبيب


----------



## جوزيف مجدي (14 فبراير 2008)

شكر ا شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الخولى (15 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز جهد مشكور عليه بس اللينكات مش شغالة مممكن وصلات تكون شغالة


----------



## الساهرعبدالحميد (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (21 فبراير 2008)

مهندس محمد الخولى قال:


> أخى العزيز جهد مشكور عليه بس اللينكات مش شغالة مممكن وصلات تكون شغالة



جرب تانى اخى الفاضل . . .اللينكات مجربه


----------



## frindly heart (22 فبراير 2008)

جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------



## سيكومان (22 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة كله بيكتب مشكور مشكور ومفيش حد يحاول يعرف ان الروابط كلها مش شغالة وعموما الف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (27 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## mazenz (1 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## aladdin_2005 (1 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## طارق الدهب (2 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وفي العاملين في هذا الموقع الرائع............


----------



## aladdin_2005 (4 مارس 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله مجموعة افلام قيمة


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 مارس 2008)

سيكومان قال:


> يا جماعة كله بيكتب مشكور مشكور ومفيش حد يحاول يعرف ان الروابط كلها مش شغالة وعموما الف شكر على مجهودك




الروابط شغالة 100 % اخى الفاضل
راجع المشكلة من عندك او حاول ثانية .... دمت فى رعاية الله​


----------



## محمدالحمصي (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز
ارجوا من الله ان تكون سبب في ان اتعلم تصنيع ماكينة cnc خمسة محاور وياريت لو عمدك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج ياريت تحطة على الموقع اوتدلني علية 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العشران (10 مارس 2008)

شكرا م مصطفى واتمنا انك تراسلني لاني بحاجة الى اخ كريم مثلك يساعدني في شغلي


----------



## باديس البشير (12 مارس 2008)

أخي بارك الله في علمك وعملك و في أهلك.... وأعطاك الله ما تمنيت..... أمين


----------



## بلبل العراق (15 مارس 2008)

الاخ المهندس القدير مصطفى بن الساعي نشكرك شكرا كثيرا عدد خلق الله وعدد حبات الرمل في الصحراء وعدد القطر في السماء وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واعطاك الصحة والعافية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكثر من امثالك الافاضت


----------



## بلبل العراق (15 مارس 2008)

الاخ المهندس القدير مصطفى بن الساعي نشكرك شكرا كثيرا عدد خلق الله وعدد حبات الرمل في الصحراء وعدد القطر في السماء وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واعطاك الصحة والعافية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكثر من امثالك الافاضل


----------



## بلبل العراق (15 مارس 2008)

الاخ المهندس القدير مصطفى بن الساعي نشكرك شكرا كثيرا عدد خلق الله وعدد حبات الرمل في الصحراء وعدد القطر في السماء وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واعطاك الصحة والعافية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكثر من امثالك الافاضل


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم فعلا الموضوع رائع


----------



## يحيى يحيى (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
اما بعد
انا من هواة ال cnc machines وبفكر اعمل ماكينة خمس محاور التصميم الميكانيكي تقريبا شبة جاهز ولكن الشق الكهربى الواصل من الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر لا اعلم عنة شيئا ولذلك ارجوا من الله ان يهديك ويوفقك الى مساعدتي في الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة:-
اولا
هل الدائر الكهربية لهذة المواتير عبارة عن دائرة موتور واحد ومكررة لبقية المواتير بنفس الشريحة؟؟
ثانيا
هل هناك علاقة بين اطوال وشكل وابعاد الماكينة بالبرنامج المخصص لها ؟؟ حيث اني اود استعمال برنامج ARTCAM_CNC-Machine_Milling_Software
اي انني لن اقوم بعمل برنامج خاص لها 
ثالثا
ارجو ان تمدني بالدائرة الكهربية للمحركات الخمسة موضحا عليها المداخل للسلوك الاربعة او الخمسة للموتور الخطوي والمخارج التي توصل لمنفذ الطابعة وهل يمكن التحكم بالسرعة والشرح ان امكن؟؟
الوصف للماكينة 
ماكينة تفريز خمسة محاور مخصصة لعمل الزخارف الدقيقة وليس من المهم سرعة وعزم الماكينة المهم هو دقتها .
رابعا
هل من الممكن ان تقترح عليا مواصفات ونوع المواتير الخمسة التي تتميز بالدقة الشديدة
رجاء اذا لم يتوفر لديكم الدائرة المخصصة المطلوبة ارجو ان تدلني على من اين احضرها حسث انني من مصر 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ارجوا اعلامي بالرد بترك رسالة لي على الموقع في الرسائل الخاصة او على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## الراتب (21 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 مارس 2008)

بلبل العراق قال:


> الاخ المهندس القدير مصطفى بن الساعي نشكرك شكرا كثيرا عدد خلق الله وعدد حبات الرمل في الصحراء وعدد القطر في السماء وجزاك الله خير الجزاء واعطاك الصحة والعافية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكثر من امثالك الافاضل




وجزاك مثلى ان شاء الله اخى الحبيب


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 مارس 2008)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير
> اما بعد
> انا من هواة ال cnc machines وبفكر اعمل ماكينة خمس محاور التصميم الميكانيكي تقريبا شبة جاهز ولكن الشق الكهربى الواصل من الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر لا اعلم عنة شيئا ولذلك ارجوا من الله ان يهديك ويوفقك الى مساعدتي في الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة:-
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة اخى الفاضل . . . يمكنك التواصل مع الاخ المهندس محمد بن اسماعيل مشرف القسم ليجيبك عما تريد لاننى اعمل فى االسوفت وير الخاص بالبرنامج اما عن الهاردوير فاعتقد انه سيفيدك اكثر منى
دمت فى رعاية الله


----------



## يحيى يحيى (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب دمتم للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (28 مارس 2008)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب دمتم للاسلام والمسلمين



جزانا واياك اخى يحيى​


----------



## ابا قدامة (28 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxx so much my brother


----------



## بيلال ساسي (9 أبريل 2008)

الله يجعل حياتك سعادة وسرور 
جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضــل
واكثر الله من امثالك

تسلم الايادي


----------



## الخرطوم (22 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (3 يونيو 2008)

بيلال ساسي قال:


> الله يجعل حياتك سعادة وسرور
> جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضــل
> واكثر الله من امثالك
> 
> تسلم الايادي



*الله يعزك يا اخى*​


----------



## الخطط القديمه (9 يونيو 2008)

الللهم وفقه لامر دينه ودنياه واجعل عمله خالص لوجهك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (5 أغسطس 2008)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (9 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس احمد خضر قال:


> جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا



جزانا واياك اخى الفاضل


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (9 أغسطس 2008)

باشمهندس محمدفيصل قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا اخى



الله يعزك يا اخى


----------



## رضا العرابى (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق والى الامام


----------



## midoprodeng (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا أخ مصطفى على المجهود الرائع بجد الفيديو رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (5 ديسمبر 2008)

للرررررررررررفع


----------



## hammhamm44 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

باركك الله وعيد كبير سعيد عليك وعلى الأمة الأسلامية وشكرا على هذا العمل الجليل لخدمة اخوانك


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (11 فبراير 2009)

hammhamm44 قال:


> باركك الله وعيد كبير سعيد عليك وعلى الأمة الأسلامية وشكرا على هذا العمل الجليل لخدمة اخوانك



الله يعزك يا دكتور .............................


----------



## majestic1 (13 فبراير 2009)

*غفر الله لك*

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم و غفر الله لك و علمك و نفع بك و جعلك من أهل الإخلاص فى القول و الفعل و العمل و جعلك رافعا لراية الاسلام و جنداّ من جند الرحمن

اللهم آمين


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (12 نوفمبر 2009)

وجزاك اخى الحبيب


----------



## سهيل وائل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وجعلك مهندسا مسلما خادما لدينك


----------



## ahmed elhlew (14 نوفمبر 2009)

لك الاجر من عند اللة


----------



## mohamedshehata (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوا المساعده فى حساب قدرة المواتير stepper وكذلك عملية التحويل من ozn الى k.w. وعلاقة القدرة مع مساحة الفرش للماكينة وشكرا


----------



## mehdi09 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## الغريانى (18 يناير 2010)

*شكر خاص*

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ليك على مجموعة الفيديوهات


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

تحية كبيرة لكاتب الموضوع
وكل من ساهم فى اشهار العلم فى الوطن العربى


----------



## محمد ابو صادق (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المصادر القيمة ... بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الله ينور​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي ونفع الناس بما قدمت 

رأيت أن هذا الموضوع يستحق التثبيت فثبته


----------



## dreamcast (21 يناير 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## أنس ناجى (13 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا لك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## rachidchadi (16 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## laser2art (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وهل يوجد في الفديوهات شرح عن الارتكام


----------



## new.cnc (21 مايو 2013)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية ... وبارك الله فيك .. عندي سؤال كثير محيرني عن ماكنة السي ان سي وكل ما يتعلق فيها من برنامج تشغيلها والتعلم عليها واختيار الماكينة المناسبة وخصوصاً ان معلوماتي سطحية جداً عن الموضوع تكاد ان تكون معدومة ... ولكن امتلك رغبة كبيرة جداً في خوض هذه التجربة والأبداع فيها لأن عملي بالأساس نجار محترف بفضل الله ولي على التصميم الأجتهادي في عملي وما الى ذلك ... فسؤالي هو ما هي الخطوات بالترتيب حتى اصل الى التمكن من الماكينة وبرامجها ونوعيتها وما ... الخ وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## موفق الشمالي (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بدايةً أشكر كل القائمين على اجاد الحلول لطلبة العلم في هذا الموقع الجميل
وثانياً اود تقديم مشاركة بسيطة أرجو أن تعجبكم وهي فيديو قصير ومختصر باللغة العربية عن آلية العمل على المخرطة الآلية من وصول الرسمة حتى انتهاء تصنيع القطعة .
طبعا الفيديو يفتقر للتفاصيل وذلك ليس من باب التعمد ولكن للاسف لا يوجد لدي المزيد من الوقت حاليا .…

â€«ط¢ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط®ط±ط·ط© ط³ظٹ ط§ظ† ط³ظٹ - How stuff work on CNC latheâ€¬â€ژ - YouTube


----------



## hus2248 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mselman (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alialixxx (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخ العزيز مصطفى الساعي اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات​


----------



## anssss (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يسعدك لاكن للاسف اكثر الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ayden13 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

موقع فيه فائدة عظيمة اسال العلي القدير ان يزيدك من فضله


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

والله ماعندي مانقول غير ندعيلكم وشكرا


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## thrdz (12 يوليو 2014)

اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات

آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## ghadahzol (24 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على عطائك


----------



## collection (12 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Faisald (13 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mhy92 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مفيد يحي (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (24 مايو 2015)

وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.


----------



## ابو ارسلان (3 مايو 2016)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## Kemo777 (9 يونيو 2017)

محتاج رابط تنزيل برنامج باور ميل بالكراك ضروروي


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

والله مشكور كل الشكر على الروابط القيمة....


----------



## shimaaCNC (5 مارس 2018)

thanks


----------



## هشام شمس عبدالفتاح (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*شكرآ لمجهوداتكم .. جازاكم الله خيرآ ..*

يرجى دعمي بفيديو شرح استخدام ايدج كام لاستخراج nc كود ماكينات فريزة ومخرطة فانوك مع تقديري


----------



## بكر العشرى (29 يوليو 2019)

*اسئل الله العزيز رب العرش الكريم ان يرزق الذرية الصالحة والرزق الحلال وان يوسع في رزقك ويمدك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات اللهم وفقة في مجال تخصصه وبارك له في علمه وانفع به جميع المسلمين والمسلمات.*


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (13 أغسطس 2019)

جزاك الله الخير كله ..


----------

